

Thank You HN: This is what keeps me going - HappyFounder

Hey everyone,<p>I am following HN already for a while and I am also in the process of doing my own startup/mISV business.<p>Why am I saying thank you? I am from Europe and over here we don't have such a strong startup culture, even less a software hacker culture. Nevertheless everyone needs to hang out with similar people who try to do their own business, who don't care about taking a corporate career and who are happy when their business becomes ramen-profitable.<p>HN is the place for me to hang out, reading the news, following the conversation - it gives me the feeling that I am not totally crazy and that I belong to a community.<p>So thank you HN, thank you everyone who is here and if I can have one wish it would be that HN stays the way it is: The place for young startup hacker to hang, get inspiration and get motivitation.<p>Am I the only one who is in that situation? Share your thoughts! If you know of any HN like events in continental Europe, share them as well!
======
TallGuyShort
I'm not actively working on a startup, but I've always had a very strong
desire to start a business and be my own boss. Also, I've been programming for
several years, and find that the "hacker mindset" is something that comes
naturally to me. As such, the reason I appreciate HN is that it's a community
full of people who are very similar to me, where people have intelligent
discussions. That's a mix I don't see very often!

------
seven
If you are missing the software hacker culture, check out
<https://har2009.org/> . Then watch
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1862239880289447491> to get in the
mood. See you in the Netherlands. :)

